# Wifi camera for bait pile



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

During the winter we bait for coyotes and during the furbearing season we're allowed to shine them at night. This is the 3rd or 4th winter that we've baited them behind our house and one of the biggest challenges is to know when they're on the bait.

I've considered buying a wireless outdoor security camera with night vision and motion detection to make it easier to catch them out there, but haven't been able to find out much information regarding wifi performance. Our bait pile is about 125 yards from our window, and after reading a bunch of reviews I have found certain people complaining about less than acceptable wifi range.

Has anyone here done this successfully, and if so what camera did/do you use? My budget pretty much restricts me to less than $100 for a camera so I know it will have to be a lesser quality unit, but any info would be appreciated.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Why do you want Wifi? I'd go with a trail camera that will do both pictures or video.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet they'd get used to a motion sensor light real quick. either that or they'd eat in the daylight..problem solved.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just use a trail cam. There are brands with a remote relay for your computer. Messing around too much in the area will more than likely put them off and the raccoons,owls and crows will be there more.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

220 swift, with a wifi video camera you can view live feed via your computer and a browser. It's my understanding that with the motion detector option and with the right software it can alert you when there is activity, so if I were to leave my laptop running next to my bed it would act as an alarm when they hit the bait. As things are now, I check several times with a light from the window before going to bed and if I wake up during the night I check at those times as well. The problem is that these coyotes are apparently being spotlighted by other people because they're taking off the instant the light comes on, besides the fact that the odds of me waking up while they're out there are less than ideal.

Bones, other than the cellular-enabled trail cams with a costly monthly service fee, what cameras are out there that will alert me if there is activity?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's a model that I've used in a couple dental offices.

http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Linksys-Wireless-N-Internet-Monitoring-Camera/dp/B002OHDFOA/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1359325100&sr=1-3&keywords=wireless+camera+internet​
Depending on the obstructions between your bedroom and the camera location, 125 yards might be on the fringe of the wireless signal. The main thing you're looking for in a WiFi IP camera is signal strength of your WiFi router. A good test would be to take your laptop out the the spot where you want to put your camera and see if you can connect with the laptop to your wireless and if you can see what the signal strengh is.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Use a red lens on the lights.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, 220. That looks like a nice camera but it appears to be an indoor model only. I'm looking for an outdoor waterproof camera which I should have specified in my original message.

PrairieWolf, I use both a green LED and a red LED light and have not been spotting with a white one at all lately. Most of the yotes still bolt the instant the light hits them. I've not had this problem the last 2 or 3 years until it gets later in the season (March or so) when they've become educated.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh, and as far as router location, I have an extra router sitting around here that I could use as a wireless bridge and put it next to my window for maximum range (I think it supports bridge mode, anyway).


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

They have LED Feeder Lights. Animals will become accustomed to them after a short period. Attach a solar charger and off you go. Then, sit by your window and wait. $100? No sure.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

HunterGatherer said:


> They have LED Feeder Lights. Animals will become accustomed to them after a short period. Attach a solar charger and off you go. Then, sit by your window and wait. $100? No sure.


Okay, yes I'm quoting myself.... But here is a feeder light and you can get it for $37.40. For about $25, you can purchase a solar charger so it charges itself during the day and it will turn on at night and probably last all night. I don't have one, but I know someone that does. He has it set up on a corn feeder for hogs, here in Texas. Picture of it:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

When you hit them with the light are you hitting them with the main beam or just the halo. Maybe it doesn't matter and they are just aware that any light means danger.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Even just the halo seems to be doing it. I think they must be getting pressure from other folks. Like I mentioned earlier, at this time during the the last 3 winters I was spotting them with a big 12 volt (white) spotlight and they'd just stand there most of the time while I blasted them with the 22-250. After a few weeks they'd start getting spooky, but this year they seem so spooked that I think they'd take off if the moon came from behind the cloud.


----------



## Rondil231 (Mar 22, 2013)

First off I'm a tech. I work on networks for a living. The router you are using probably has a very crappy Antenna. Typically 2 dbi of gain. The thing to do is either use a router with an external antenna or use one of the direct connect USB antennas and use a high gain antenna.

This one would work on your router. It is very directional and has 18 dbi of gain. It must be pointed directly at your trail cam. Trees and heavy brush would definitely interfere with reception and it is LINE OF SIGHT

http://www.amazon.com/Brands-Wireless-2-4GHz-Antenna-Booster/dp/B0054MLMLA/ref=pd_sim_pc_4

You might be able to get a better simple stick antenna like this to work It is 16 dbi

http://www.amazon.com/HDE%C2%AE-dBi-2-4GHz-WIFI-Antenna/dp/B007FUU9H2/ref=pd_sim_pc_2

These little plate antennas work good and aren't too bad on the budget. No router needed

http://www.amazon.com/Signal-King-Outdoor-Wireless-Adaptor/dp/B007M839S8/ref=pd_sim_pc_6

This one uses USB as well and no router

http://www.amazon.com/USB-Yagi-directional-Antenna-802-11n-2200mW/dp/B003LLS5JI/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt

This one would work good but would need Windows 7. It also doesn't need a router as it makes a direct connection to your trail cam. It has 48 dbi of gain. 
http://www.amazon.com/Signal-Wireless-Adaptor-Antenna-150Mbps/dp/B007M7RP6Q/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_2_1
Its cheap too so if you have Win 7 it might be the perfect solution

Things to consider.

All wifi signals are line of sight and don't go through trees/ brush all that well

You may have to put good antennas on both ends to get a good signal.

You can do a relay but that might get expensive. You have to power the relay in the middle, But if you could bounce the signal off a buddies house it might be a solution. A relay may require 2 transceivers. One to receive the signal from the trail cam and another to send it on to you.

You might get a repeater to work for you like this one. It basically picks up the trail cam and repeats the signal on to you. Then use a small solar cell/ battery power solution to power it.

http://www.amazon.com/Alfa-R36-Repeater-Extender-AWUS036H/dp/B004ZF0I3U/ref=pd_sim_pc_5

These antennas have special connectors.
Make sure your router and your antenna has comparable connectors.

Typically they use a reverse SMA connector. Of course USB negates this.

Use as short an antenna cable as possible. A lot of signal power will be lost in the cable


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to Pt Rondil231...........good first post on the tech side. Lots of good info.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Rondil231


----------

